# Buying an 05



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

Well guys I have been researching to buy a car for about a year now. I'm going to be 18 in about 5 days, so I'm taking some money I have and buying myself a new car. A new 05 GTO, I should have it 1-3 days before the 5th of july.(thats when the GM discount ends, so this is just in time)

I can't wate, and what a difference it will be from driving my 1991 v6 5speed dodge daytona. arty: 

Anything you guys want to add about this car, like what are most doing for some nice hp improvements on the already 400hp LS2.
Do most of you guys run high 12's or low 13's at the strip, I could not find much on track times of skilled drivers. 
whats it liked compared to a m6 ws6 in terms of a good old race?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GTOM6 said:


> Well guys I have been researching to buy a car for about a year now. I'm going to be 18 in about 5 days, so I'm taking some money I have and buying myself a new car. A new 05 GTO, I should have it 1-3 days before the 5th of july.(thats when the GM discount ends, so this is just in time)
> 
> I can't wate, and what a difference it will be from driving my 1991 v6 5speed dodge daytona. arty:
> 
> ...


18? You are a lucky dog to be getting one of these at 18.... I gotta ask.... what is your insurance for it?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

05GTOM6 said:


> Well guys I have been researching to buy a car for about a year now. I'm going to be 18 in about 5 days, so I'm taking some money I have and buying myself a new car. A new 05 GTO, I should have it 1-3 days before the 5th of july.(thats when the GM discount ends, so this is just in time)
> 
> I can't wate, and what a difference it will be from driving my 1991 v6 5speed dodge daytona. arty:
> 
> ...



In cooler weather (60-65 degrees) I clocked a 12.895 at 109 and a 13.05 at 110. It's tricky to launch. In 85 degree high humidity runs, I'm seeing 13.5-13.7 at 104. At the track take your fuel rail covers off and open the hood plugs. By the way I ran a 13.7 the other day and a guy in an 05' Mustang ran the exact same. Not against me but 3 runs ahead of me. I felt sick to my stomach, until I found out it was a Rousch stage 3 supercharged and that was his best run for the day. 
I haven't done any power adders yet. I like the sound of the stock exhaust and no one has a CAI that I'm impressed with yet. 
On a hot day the WS6 is going to beat you stock versus stock, but only by a couple tenths. On a cool day you'll do the same to him. The key word is stock. Most WS6 drivers that race have modded their cars. Once they start coming out with more mods for the LS2, it should very easily run into the low 12's and with some more serious stuff who knows. 
Main thing is you will be able to run with the fastest and whenever you make a long roadtrip everyone will want to ride with you. It's quiet, fast, cool because you don't see them all the time, has a real backseat with a/c ducts, and rides great.


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> 18? You are a lucky dog to be getting one of these at 18.... I gotta ask.... what is your insurance for it?


 FOR REAL I`m better than twice your age and insurance rivals my Corvette I would hate to see the bill , nice to see a kid wanting American muscle but it`s quite a bit if car..............be careful.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

No kidding - my insurance was ridiculous when I has 24 - not to mention 18.

My guess is that comprehensive insurance will be about $3k / year for an 18 y.o. male with a clean driving record and a 2k5 GTO.


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

05GTOM6 said:


> Well guys I have been researching to buy a car for about a year now. I'm going to be 18 in about 5 days, so I'm taking some money I have and buying myself a new car. A new 05 GTO, I should have it 1-3 days before the 5th of july.(thats when the GM discount ends, so this is just in time)
> 
> I can't wate, and what a difference it will be from driving my 1991 v6 5speed dodge daytona. arty:


You getting it from Country Pontiac and Buick? We just picked up our Black M6 from Anthony, which is also where we got the WS6. Is your Daytona white, possibly with an exhaust? I saw one yesterday around 10:30 am on Rte.120, thought it was an old fox body from way back but realized it wasn't so I wasn't gonna bother. And yea insurance is gonna be evil, seriously get the bare minimum from safe auto or something and it will still be a couple thousand a year. I'm about to turn 21 and the WS6 would be over 6k a year if I wasn't under my fathers policy. But congrats on the good choice, you will not regret it, and the difference is incredible. I went from a 2000 Sentra SE 5 speed to the WS6


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

No my daytona is blue/black hood. 

I'm not worreid about the insurance on this car because I'm having it put under my mother's name and I'm going under her 02 cavalier. From what I hear over on the ls1talk forums that they are paying around $1200 a year or less for a male around the age of 40(for woman it's less too). Either way the car payment will be around $280 a month so even if the insurance is a bit high, I still think that I will be able to make it just fine. Also I heard some people saying that their insurance co. does not consider it a sports car, rather a mid-sized luxery sedan or somthing like that.

American muscle baby all the way, this is America. It was either a 00 WS6 or the Goat. I'm sorry but I hate import cars for the most part, just because of what people my age have done to them.

So it seems like this LS2 does not like the hot high humidity weahter huh? Have you ever thought of putting bags of ice in the intake manfold of the car between the runs?

One last question, anyone know of anybody running NX kits on this car? My friend just got a $2400 set up on his 5.0 for a 75, 100, and 250. Right now he's running the 100, it already lifts one tire off the ground, and will soon be using the 250.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I look back at when I was 18 - if I had THIS car then, I would be dead or on jail. 

I LOVE the car, but I would never get it for an 18 year old kid.


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm not stupid, and I'm buying it myself. I'm putting everything I have into this car, I will worship it, it will be my baby, and I will not do stupid things like most others my age would. 
There is a point in your life where you relize; that you just have to draw the line, and you stop. other's just must relize it sooner..


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm not saying you're going to take it for granted or anything - I just think it's a LOT of power for a new driver. 

Also, keep in mind: I was a straight-A honor student with a job; An extremely responsible young man who never drank or did any drugs. That being said, I did some awfully idiotic things behind the wheel of my car. With 400 HP, I would have had at least one terrible accident I think.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Don't under estimate the power of the Force!! 

You can talk all you want - Its addicting and can easily persuade you into unsafe situations!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GTOM6 said:


> No my daytona is blue/black hood.
> 
> I'm not worreid about the insurance on this car because I'm having it put under my mother's name and I'm going under her 02 cavalier. From what I hear over on the ls1talk forums that they are paying around $1200 a year or less for a male around the age of 40(for woman it's less too). Either way the car payment will be around $280 a month so even if the insurance is a bit high, I still think that I will be able to make it just fine. Also I heard some people saying that their insurance co. does not consider it a sports car, rather a mid-sized luxery sedan or somthing like that.
> 
> ...


Going under her cavalier? hmmmmmm. I am 47 and I am paying 666.00 with a 50.00 comp and 250 collision deductibles per year. I don't know about your moms ins co. but I know with mine... when a rider is put on a policy the policy goes buy the most expensive car on the policy and the youngest age of driver in that household whether he drives it or not. And it doesn't count occasional driving. I have 2 sons and I went through this twice. The Ins. Co goes by the vin #. And on my policy my GTO is listed as a high performance car. I seriously doubt that because you will be under your mom's policy and she drives a cavalier, you won't be nailed for a premium rate. You can't mask a GTO under a cavalier on any policy. Trust me, when the Ins Co. sees a GTO on the policy and asks if there is an 18 yr old on the policy....... Her policy is gonna sky rocket. If you're only paying 280 a month for your car then you got some big $ down or you got a mortgage on it. You will be nowhere near 1200 a year on Ins. You're looking minimum 3k. But hey, if ya can afford it go for it. Trust me when you are behind the wheel and your buds come up to you in their rice burners with coffee can exhausts and taunt you, you will at times give in to temptation. All it takes is one ticket with points to sting your wallet. And at 18 you'll be lucky they don't drop you. Listen to the guys on here. Most of us have been around a looooong time and seen and experienced first hand what you are being forewarned about. NO way would I permit my 18 yr old to have a 400hp car. Not only am I concerned for his financial future with his young age, meaning at his age money should go towards priorities, but his safety as well. But that's me. If ya got the bucks GET ER' DONE.....


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow 18! Dude be CAREFUL. As for insurance, call your dealer and have him give you a VIN code for a 05 GTO, it doesnt matter if its from the unit you will recieve or not. Call your INS carrier and give him the VIN and ask for a quote (or have your mom do it). This is what I did, before I bought the car, as not to waste anybody's time. I didnt want to pay as much for INS as the car payment. I am 30, married and have 1 minor speeding in 3 years. My INS went up $75 per policy period (6 mos) over my 2001 KIA Spectra, so no big deal for me. Dont be suprised if your carrier tells your mom that they will not insure her 18 year old on this vehicle and she must sign a waiver that you will not drive or be insured on this vehicle. Either that or your INS will be outta sight. Good luck, and let us know, I am curious. My son's first car will probably be a 1983 Buick Roadmaster with the 4 cylinder option. :lol:


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

It seems we have got off the subjects you were asking about and started preaching on insurance. First off, congrats on the new goat! :cheers The car is awesome and you'll love it! The car does breath deep, so it doesn't like the heat and humidity to well. It also isn't the greatest from the line, due to all the spinning and wheel hop, but from a 25-30 roll you can hang with just about anything you come across on a day to day basis. That being said, I don't agree that you should be street racing with limited driving experience, take your buddies to the track when you want to crush their "fast & furious " dreams! :cheers


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> I'm not saying you're going to take it for granted or anything - I just think it's a LOT of power for a new driver.
> 
> Also, keep in mind: I was a straight-A honor student with a job; An extremely responsible young man who never drank or did any drugs. That being said, I did some awfully idiotic things behind the wheel of my car. With 400 HP, I would have had at least one terrible accident I think.


He's not a new driver, he said he has a Daytona. He sounds as responsible as most people on this forum, why bring him down for wanting a nice car. And being young his reflexes are probably better than most on this forum as well so all I have to say is congrats and enjoy it carefully!


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

to answer your original question, there's really nothing available yet for the 05 gto for hp improvement. there's an intake that gives a few extra hp, but i'm waiting for a supercharger, hopefully one that makes use of the hood scoops. i figure that since the 04 had a supercharger that added about 140hp, the 05 should be able to do something similar.


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm putting $14K down, with the GM thingy (-$4000 I think off of $32K), I will only have aroung $15K to pay off. The dealer said around $300 a month. Now my mom has talked to the insurance guy Don a while back, she told him that I was going to buy a new car when I turned 18, he's the one that said it will be better if I go under her car, and she go's under my new car. With that being said, I hope to god some of you guys are wronge about how much I'm going to have to pay(no pun intended). Becasue if it's anything over $350 a month I most likely will not be able to do this. 

I guess we will find out tomorrow when we call him and tell him the news. I'll let you guys know what Don tells us about the insurance.

I'm not a bad driver, at all. We will see when I head up to the Racine 1/4 strip, i want to see deep 12's. I know it can be done, It just might take me a few times to get used to the thing.
Thanks for everything guys, I'll be on here a lot more often now.
-Peace


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey dude - Thats fricken sweet. I wish I had my goat when I was in HS. Just don't get caught up in the excitement and screw it up. Good luck with the insurance, when I quoted mine a Mustang would have cost more to insure so you can brag about that to your freinds too, that have 100 hp less. LOL


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks man. I don't plan on it, I want to keep this thing mint.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Don't worry 05GTOM6. I'm actually an 18 year old owner of an 05 goat myself. My parents decided to get it for me this Summer kind of as a way to say "We trust you - make it well in life!" (ironic in a very scary way, eh?). Anyway, I'd first off just like to say that you sound like a very responsible and reliable person for your age - I sound like I'm 40some. I know that not all kids our age are stupid and like to get out there and drive dangerously to look cool and all that jazz, but there are some of us that give hope that the world will not burn in hell when our generation is 40  . Personally I know that I've loved muscle-cars ever since my dad taught me how to change the spark plugs, and the GTO has been my favorite. I can say that I would NEVER want to drive dangerously with this car for fearing of getting in a wreck and totalling my baby. The most dangerous thing I ever do with it is drag my friends from a stoplight and such, and even then I usually stop the race after we're about 10 mph over the speed limit (I have a fear of getting snagged by the cops and killing my insurance rate).

On to insurance, I'd like to say that I'm paying roughly $2k ($188/month) a year under my parents policy. We happen to have an extremely good policy and the insurance company looks warmly on the fact that I seem responsible because I haven't had any problems with the law yet, and I graduated from HS 2 years early at 16. From what I've seen on average though, an 18 y/o with a "normal" insurance policy with no benefits or dicounts of any kind with a GTO would pay at the most $400 a month. Listening to your position though I would take a stab at you hopefully paying $300 a month at most.

But anyway I'm just giving some support to 05GTOM6 because I realize that being we're 18 doesn't mean we're going to drive like maniacs like the rest of the people our age do. 

Have some faith in the younger generation of the new goat owners!  :cheers


----------



## WS6GTO (Jun 4, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> I can say that I would NEVER want to drive dangerously with this car for fearing of getting in a wreck and totalling my baby. The most dangerous thing I ever do with it is drag my friends from a stoplight and such, and even then I usually stop the race after we're about 10 mph over the speed limit (I have a fear of getting snagged by the cops and killing my insurance rate).


If you get caught drag racing a speeding ticket is the last thing you'll need to be worried about. Drag Racing is on par with DUI as far as the law and punishment, without a lawyer you can lose your license for 3 years here. Why even worry about how much over the speed limit you're doing at that point, if you're gonna get caught for drag racing you might as well be doing 110 over and smoke the guy, maybe you'll get so far ahead the cop will only pull over the loser  
Fat chance but just a warning Drag Racing is serious **** to get caught for!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

WS6GTO said:


> If you get caught drag racing a speeding ticket is the last thing you'll need to be worried about. Drag Racing is on par with DUI as far as the law and punishment, without a lawyer you can lose your license for 3 years here. Why even worry about how much over the speed limit you're doing at that point, if you're gonna get caught for drag racing you might as well be doing 110 over and smoke the guy, maybe you'll get so far ahead the cop will only pull over the loser
> Fat chance but just a warning Drag Racing is serious **** to get caught for!


 :agree


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

My brother borrowed my 93 Z28 that had some tasteful mods (bur still less than the 350hp in my 04) for a week.

When he gave it back to me he asked me the following questions.

Do people really buy these for their kids?
Do they realize how powerful it is, and how lousy the rear end sticks?
Does the car come with a coffin option for every car sold to someone under 25?

I noticed that when someone writes about a GTO getting away from them and hitting the pole that jumps in front of them, they usually have the TC off because they know more than the computer.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

WS6GTO said:


> If you get caught drag racing a speeding ticket is the last thing you'll need to be worried about. Drag Racing is on par with DUI as far as the law and punishment, without a lawyer you can lose your license for 3 years here. Why even worry about how much over the speed limit you're doing at that point, if you're gonna get caught for drag racing you might as well be doing 110 over and smoke the guy, maybe you'll get so far ahead the cop will only pull over the loser
> Fat chance but just a warning Drag Racing is serious **** to get caught for!


The reason why I go a max of 10 MPH over the speed limit is because at that point it can't be proven that I was drag racing. At least where I live as long as you don't acknowledge the other driver by revving your engine at the light as a challenge, looking at them and communicating you want to race, or having someone stand outside and say "GO!", the polica can't claim you were dragging. Also you must make sure your wheels do not spin out, and you don't really speed much and of course you don't break any other basic traffic laws.

So really we're not drag racing here, we're just "accelerating very quickly and stopping at the speed limit max of our own personal choice" which in no way accuses us of drag racing. You have to be must and careful... but if you are you can beat the police 

The cops take drag racing very seriously here, but they don't have laws that prohibit how fast you are allowed to speed up of course. So basically anyone that wants to race here knows how to look for the subtle signs that the other person is willing to accept the challenge.... usually both of you are right up to the line at the stop light and you look like you're ready to go. Then when the light turns green you of course take off fast. Funny how frustrated cops get about this because they can't nail us for any offenses.

And I'd like to add in to Tom.... I'm 18 and realize I'm not the most experienced driver in the world. That's why I don't drive like a complete fool and my TC pretty much is ALWAYS on. I can only think of one time when I had it off just to see what it would be like... but I quickly switched it back to on figuring it was for the better.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> The cops take drag racing very seriously here, *but they don't have laws that prohibit how fast you are allowed to speed up of course*. So basically anyone that wants to race here knows how to look for the subtle signs that the other person is willing to accept the challenge.... usually both of you are right up to the line at the stop light and you look like you're ready to go. Then when the light turns green you of course take off fast. Funny how frustrated cops get about this because they can't nail us for any offenses.


they have laws like that here in new york. one is called speed contest, and it is your word against the officer, another is called wreckless driving, and it is your word against the officer, another i believe it titles something like driving inapproprate for conditions, and it is your word against the officer. i think there are a few more.

Then of course there is just plain speeding. the officer takes the stand and says something like " i have been trained to gauge speed and took the course six months ago. i was tested against a radar gun and always was within two miles of the actual speed. i passed the course and am certified to guage speed of vehicles. i gauged this person to be going....." again it is your word against the officer.

When a judge takes the bench, one of the first things said is if it is your word against the officer, the judge has to take the officers word, so saying he is lying wont work, whether he is or isnt.

i had my firebird convertible since i was 14. i got a ticket for speeding once, the hose that connected the vacuum modulator cracked so it wouldnt go out of first. the cop didnt see the blue bonneville driven by the old guy that passed me and blew the red lighe when he pulled me over.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

That sucks that they're that strict in NY. 

Here they have the same kind of thing with weather conditions (which only idiots drag and such in bad conditions anyway), and the excessive acceleration also. They of course have the "endangerment to traffic" offense but it is only enforceable or is really only enforced if you're being a danger anyway... meaning weaving in and out of heavy traffic and things like that.

The only way an officer can nail you here for drag racing as long as you don't break any of the rules I stated before is the excessive acceleration. Even then though spinning your tires out is labeled under excessive acceleration, and if your tires didn't spin out, you can contest it. As long as you aren't an endangerment to other cars, the police can not tell you how fast you are allowed to accelerate here. If they try to, you can pull out a whole load of complaints about your rights and the ammendments and how they don't have the right to tell you what to do when you aren't harming or bothering anyone or anything. If the judge or officer tells you it doesn't matter.... then they're just getting themselves into trouble because there was a case in the Florida Supreme Court like this a few years back where a local County judge suspended a guys license and ended up imprisoning him for 3 days for him arguing the fact that he went from 0-55 in a 55 MPH zone in 6.7 seconds. A cop caught the whole thing on video of course and it shows there being no other traffic on the road he was on, so the judge got in trouble for basically using communist powers on him  

Now I'm not a constant law breaker or anything. I just get mad when the police from certain cities here try to force their will on people when they don't have the right too. And that really sucks that the judge automatically has to go with the one cops word in NY. Here if its a matter of your word vs the officer and he has no video evidence or any other witnesses or device to back up what he accuses you of doing then the ticket/case is thrown out. That's why all officers here though have video cameras running 24/7 in their cars


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GTOM6 said:


> I'm putting $14K down, with the GM thingy (-$4000 I think off of $32K), I will only have aroung $15K to pay off. The dealer said around $300 a month. Now my mom has talked to the insurance guy Don a while back, she told him that I was going to buy a new car when I turned 18, he's the one that said it will be better if I go under her car, and she go's under my new car. With that being said, I hope to god some of you guys are wronge about how much I'm going to have to pay(no pun intended). Becasue if it's anything over $350 a month I most likely will not be able to do this.
> 
> I guess we will find out tomorrow when we call him and tell him the news. I'll let you guys know what Don tells us about the insurance.
> 
> ...


Good for you guy!! I hope you can swing it! I envy you at your age to be able to afford one. Unfortunately, the Ins. laws suck for young drivers. My sons have and are paying high premiums and it sux. I hope you can afford the premiums. Its a shame a young guy like yourself can afford a nice car, but may not be able to afford the cost of insuring it. I hope it all works out for ya.... Let us know how ya make out.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I work with a guy that is a part time police officer for a small town. Being that we are both in Florida, and I do like to jump on it occassionally, I asked him what the laws are. 
Here is what he told me. If you get caught drag racing in Florida they can take your car and in most cases do. It is a felony which in a lot of companies is grounds for termination or to not be hired. You will do prison time 30-90 days, and lose driving priveleges for up to 3 yrs with 1 yr mandatory. There will be fines, but he was not sure how much, his best guess was 1-3 thousand. He said excessive acceleration with a vehicle beside also excessively accelerating is acceptable for the competition of speed description. You do not have to spin tires. The judges allow a lot of leeway to the police officer. They are trained. 
Additional charges could include reckless speed, a catch-allphrase that is hard to beat, if there are pedestrians, endangerment, too fast for conditions, and several others I forget. 
All I know is he gave me a wake-up call. You can go through all the hasle but for me, it's the track now.
They are really cracking down on this here after that guy in the Mustang was racing someone and hit and killed his mother backing out of their driveway. The police have been told to stop racing and to focus on it.


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

I hear that. When I was 17 I was driving a '75 Camaro 120 and let my friend take the wheel while I turned around to talk to a girl in the back set. I thought I was impressing her. I was a dummy.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

All I can say Fergy is pick your "subtle races" with people you know you can beat horribly  

Im sure it would look very suspicious for a Cobra to be alongside a GTO and both of them are flying off.... but if say my GTO were next to a Civic. Honestly? Can that even be considered a race anyway? :rofl:


I would still have to say though that if you're racing someone and you don't go up too high in speed but a cop still pulls you over... you could contest it and most likely come out ahead. Now if you go from 0 to 60+ and someone is right alongside you that would be much more easy to show racing.

I know most of the stuff I do about Florida law because my fiance's father is a now-retired lieutenant from the Maitland PD... which if you know Maitland Fergy, they're seriously one of the strictest departments in the state. That being he said that it can still be a bit hard to prove someone was racing if there aren't any obvious signs. And yes, we get in interesting conversations like this often.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Tom,
I DO drive with my T/C off because computers ARE stupid and I DO know more than they do. I should know, I argue with them for 8 hours a day.


----------



## IwantaGTO (Jun 28, 2005)

Guys, insurance is not that much if you make good grades and have not recieved any tickets, or been in any accidents for the last three years. This also includes your parents. I will be 17 in 2-and-a-half months. My insurance through Allstate with my dad (45) would be $170/month.

By the way, there are a lot of crazy kids, but some of you need to back off. We are not ALL stupid.


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

Well what car are you going under, because we just did the quote today and im going to have to pay $268 a month under my mom's 02 cavi...and her being under the goat.
Insurance sucks...


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

05GTOM6 I hate to say it, but you have a really bad policy. If you're paying that much for being associated with a Cavalier?... Hell when I drove my parents 300M all the time we only had to pay $137 a month for me.


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

Ok so it's bad, well any ideas on a better one.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

cant really suggest anything... you'd just have to try shopping around and seeing what you could get.


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

alright well thanks for your help man.

Today is the big day!! I'm 18 now and well will see what happens about getting this car.
wish me luck guys!


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Good Luck! :cheers


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

Well I got it!! The payment was a bit higher than I thought, but it will work out. 
This thing is a monster!!!!!!!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

CONGRATS BRO! So great you got it!

arty: arty: :cheers arty: arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!! Please ( I think I can speak for everyone ) be careful!!!!!!! These cars can get away from you quick, you sound like a very responsible young man, just be cautious.... :cheers


----------



## MuhThugga (Jun 26, 2005)

Congratulations on getting your GTo. I was planning on getting one in the summer, however I just got into an accident with my current vehicle so now I must wait. I don't have the best record in the world either, so a GTO might not even be in my future anyhow. 

Anyways, congratulations. Be careful. Have fun.


----------

